# Scofield



## souper (Apr 12, 2008)

We went for a ride yesterday to check on the cabin at scofield. I was suprised to find about ten feet of open water around the edges, and even more by the dam and inlets.  There were 5 trucks at the dam fishing, but I didnt stop to see if they were cathing anything. I didnt take my pole because I didnt think there would be any open water. It is time to get out the fishing gear!!!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I headed up today and the action was hot! The only bad thing was the fish had no size to them at all. I fished by the dam area right on the edge of the ice all day. I caught and released tons of small 6-10 cuts and tiger trout. The last fish of the day was the biggest one I brought in. It was a 16" tiger that I released. The weather was cold, it was 38 degrees with a 20 mph wind that made it feel like February and not like the end of April. The ice was breaking off fast, in the time I was there it receded about 15 more feet into the lake. It still was good to get out and catch some fish but it will be great when they are a bit bigger for a better fight.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you see a lot of minnows by the dam?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah there was a lot of little minnows by the dam.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

A friend and I were down there on sat. Snow and wind but the little bit of water we had by the dam was enough to entice some nice tigers to come play. We got many of black leeches and buggers. LOAH the minnows were there and is what got the biggest tiger of the day, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it will be a couple years for Scofield to return where it was before the 8 fish limit. The slots will help a lot too. We can only hope it will have an impact on the chubs.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you notice if there was much open water on the west side where Fish Creek and Pontown come in?


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody know of close, cheap, campsites around there? Wanna go there friday night.


----------



## souper (Apr 12, 2008)

There are 2 state parks there. Both have camping but not sure on prices. If you want to rough it, go around the west side where fish creek and pondtown come in. Go a couple miles up either of those dirt roads and you hit national forest. There are always people camped along there.


----------

